# When you think of the greatest mistakes you've made...



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

were they the result of thinking too much or feeling too much--ie, bad thinking or feeling judgement? Or were they the result of something else? If so, what else?


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

My over-thinking has led to my depression and anger.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Let me say mine were errors of thinking too little and feeling too much. Had I been less emotional and more thoughtful, I might have spared myself some trouble.


----------



## Son of Mercury (Aug 12, 2014)

Both.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Abraham Law said:


> Both.


that's ENTJ for you, always trying to have it all

do you mean both at the same time, or each at different times?


----------



## p55carroll (Oct 9, 2012)

My best guess is that, for me, it has been a thinking-feeling bind that got me in trouble.

I feel strongly that something has to be a certain way, but I feel so strongly about it that I don't dare take a risk. Then I chill out and think it through, and I start to see a solution; but I overthink--get into a thinking loop--and waste time trying to mentally come up with the perfect solution.

So, basically my problem is failure to act.


----------



## fuliajulia (Jun 29, 2013)

I think A LOT about things I want to do, and then never tell anyone (which isn't a great strategy for achieving one's dreams and is probably my biggest mistake).


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

therandomsciencegirl said:


> I think A LOT about things I want to do, and then never tell anyone (which isn't a great strategy for achieving one's dreams and is probably my biggest mistake).


You mean you never do anything, includ telling people so they can help you?


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Thinking without acting and acting without thinking. Same for feeling.


----------



## p55carroll (Oct 9, 2012)

therandomsciencegirl said:


> I think A LOT about things I want to do, and then never tell anyone (which isn't a great strategy for achieving one's dreams and is probably my biggest mistake).


Oh, I dunno. Keeping your dreams and plans to yourself can be a good thing. Sharing them with _trusted people who are close to you_ is also good sometimes. But blabbing about them with just anybody is probably a bad idea most of the time, IMO.


----------



## Son of Mercury (Aug 12, 2014)

ae1905 said:


> that's ENTJ for you, always trying to have it all
> 
> do you mean both at the same time, or each at different times?



LOL.

Both at the same time. It is a shifting from one end to the other. It's a gut- intuitive feeling that is then backed up with a line of logic based of a distorted interpretation of sensory data. It is as if my thinking goes into high gear, becoming skeptical of all, questioning every line of logic other than my own, and it combines with my intuitive side,_(what do you mean by that? Why did she say it with those words? Why did he or she use that phrasing? It would make more sense to do -so in so- and so on and so forth. So if she did this, then that means she couldn't have done this because that is never the case, other than that. But that never happens. Oh he said that, but why wouldn't you do this, if you meant that? Etc Etc) _seeing under the surface of things. And when I come to these premature conclusions, it is hard to get me to believe otherwise.I have noticed this pattern of thinking in all of my mistakes. 

From social, to professional, to relationships. I have a good understanding of it, but even in my understanding, it is hard to control and stop.


----------



## fuliajulia (Jun 29, 2013)

@ae1905
I've missed some great opportunities because I try to do everything on my own (thinking and planning and never asking for help or advice).


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

My biggest mistakes were to let someone else decide for me.


----------



## Fluctuate (Mar 24, 2015)

Most of my biggest mistakes have to do with my tendency to overthink things I couldn't know the answer to, and then I react out of powerful negative feelings that stem from them. Both the overthinking and my tendency to become emotional cause the problem.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

I usually make best decisions trying to salvage bad conditions. Doesn't always work.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

They've always been the result of subconscious issues at play that I have been blithely unaware of. In my life the only real mistakes I have made have been relationship ones, but even then I'd hardly call them mistakes more like WTF moments. And in each case my desire to be with that person was being driven by some needy thing in my subconscious that I had no awareness about. It just looked like attraction to me at the time. No amount of thinking or feeling was going to reveal what it was all about. It had to train wreck before I could see it. 

Of course the red flags were there which were rationalised away but in each instance it was the first time I had encountered that behaviour so the confusion and naivety about it is kind of understandable. The only thing I'm reasonably sure about now is that there are no mistakes only learning experiences.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

For feeling too much and letting that lead instead of first that gut feeling that tells me “no no no“ and my reason that backed it up. Letting emotions go wild and let them lead isn't for me.


----------



## Jagdpanther (May 16, 2015)

I think so much that I forget about my feelings and it's even worse when I finally think about them.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

My impulsive not thinking at all nature got me in quite a few troubles.


----------



## TrialByFire (Sep 17, 2012)

I'd say i've had the most issues with what i've done, not my motives. I don't dwell on thing's, it's a what's done is done mentality. It's my lack of restraint, and impulsive nature that can get the better of me. Most of the time I never stop and think of the motives, it's the action that draws me.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Mine is having little emotion and having high expectation upon myself to the point that a little setback could disappoint me.


----------



## mhysa (Nov 27, 2014)

they were a result of both a lack of thinking AND feeling.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

Risk is its own reward.


----------



## Revolver Ocelot (Feb 25, 2015)

My mistakes have stemmed from not following my intuition. Either to play nice or be nice, not trusting it for whatever reason, or to see what happens - I've usually paid the price for it. I've found my intuition is usually correct and if I followed it I would have been better off.


----------



## Buttahfly (Jul 30, 2013)

My biggest mistakes happen when I feel and act without thinking about consequences. 
I feel sorry for everyone who was close to me as a teenager.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

I voted other: Letting someone else decide for you


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

Going to college. And being indecisive.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Over-thinking things has been the bane of much of my existence. I've dealt with that for the most part, but then again, the areas that created those problems in the first place no longer require much thought at all.


----------



## Aizar (Mar 21, 2011)

I cared too much for people who did not return it. So I guess that counts as feeling too much. Also, ignorance and the arrogance that I wasn't ignorant at all. Not sure if that's thinking too much or the opposite?


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

My biggest mistake was forgetting to ask about if they had my schools hoodie while shopping for my uniform.

Now I have to wait till my mom gets payed, so that I can but one. They look so comfortable!

If only I had remembered...


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

Definitely feeling. That eternal optimism and feeling of "all you gotta do is try!" has been my downfall...however it's also caused some of my greatest victories so it's a double edged sword


----------



## OHtheNovelty (Aug 14, 2016)

It's a mixed bag for me. Over-thinking has led me to lower my self-confidence while over-feeling has led me to be impulsive and do stupid things (like getting even on someone for a childish reason). Ugh, if I hadn't got so passionate about some things and learned to let go, I would be in a better position in a lot of things today :frustrating:


----------



## master of time and space (Feb 16, 2017)

A lack of wisdom and life experiences.

I only make mistakes within a miniscule period of time. 

Once that time has passed I move on:

If only I knew then what I know now….or 

I managed that mistake with the resources available to me at that time. It will be different next time.

I now have new wisdom 

I will do better next time


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

My greatest mistakes have come from overthinking things.


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

Minor mistakes - feeling too much
MAJOR mistakes - thinking too much


----------

